# Bump and Surge While Stopped and in Drive



## kokodan (Oct 14, 2014)

So I had this issue with my 2013 Cruze since I drove it off the lot the February before last. Yes, almost two years ago.
Frequently it would start to bump and lurch while stopped with the shift lever in Drive.
I took it to half a dozen dealerships while I was living in LA and all they could tell me was that it was "normal" behavior.
There was no way that was normal. It felt like I was riding a bucking bronco.
I came to the conclusion that the car was shifting in and out of gear while stopped.
Naturally this suggestion allowed the dealership service rep to ridicule me as a neophyte mechanic. I got seriously tired of being dismissed.

Then I moved to San Jose and during an oil change I mentioned the issue to the service rep.
Low and behold the mechanic came right back with bulletin "#PI0928B: Bump, Surge or Vibration at Idle in Drive at a Stop".
The fix was to change out the 1-2-3-4 clutch fiber plates and it worked like a charm. Now I don't have to shift my car into neutral at every light to stop it from bumping and surging.

Just thought I would share this kernel of knowledge with the other Cruze owners out there.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Glad to hear you finally found a good dealership.... to bad they seem so few and far between.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So GM has finally put out a TSB for this issue with the automatic transmission surging ... yeah now maybe there will be less members joining the forum just to discuss how discusseded they have become with the phrase , IT is functioning as designed ..


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The sad part is that TSB is so old it has a beard.

The OP finally found a dealer with mechanics that review the TSB's.

These are updated, at minimum, weekly, and often, daily.

Rob


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

From what I understand, part of the problem with GM's TSB system, is that it's very hard to find stuff. I think in many cases, if that particular dealer or mechanic had never seen the issue before and/or already had experience with that particular TSB, there's good chance they won't find it... Heck when my 2012 LTZ had a issue with the climate control not working right on a cold day when the sun was shining bright, I KNEW there was a TSB, I told the dealer there was a TSB, and they still didn't fix it right, until after I told them exactly what the TSB number was. As I understand it, the search facilities in the system , just don't make it very easy to find what you really need to find.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I've used the system.....I'm 64 and freely admit to being something of a tard when it comes to finding things on the net.

The G.M. system, called G.M. global, I believe was designed for fossils such as myself.
All you do is enter the carline (ie Cruze) and every TSB written comes up after entering the mechanical concern.....(IE, bump, shudder while stopped in drive) That one starts out as: Customer may complain of a sensation as though the car was bumped in the rear while stopped or the engine felt like it surged.

Rather straightforward......but the tech. still has to look.....some just won't take the extra minute.

Rob


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Yes, well I think the issue is that it tends to bring up too much irrelevant information, so then the tech gets tired of looking, or finds some other TSB that he thinks is the cure but isn't. To top it all off, I suspect that techs don't make much money while they sit in front of a computer screen.

In my case, they did work on the coolant system added more coolant, when the real problem was faulty calibration of the sensor that detects how much radiant heating there is from the sun. I told the service guy that it only happened on cold sunny days, and the heater would blast very hot air when turned to HIGH rather then some set temperature. Yet, they somehow thought there was no hot water getting to the heater core at all.

But yes, I believe the problem is a combination of techs not taking the time to look through all of the TSBs that come up and the system not actually helping them find truly relevant information and bringing that to the forefront.

Then again... even Google will yield a lot of garbage up to look at , even when your pretty specific with your search criteria, so I know it's not a trivial thing to develop a really good search tool.



Robby said:


> I've used the system.....I'm 64 and freely admit to being something of a tard when it comes to finding things on the net.
> 
> The G.M. system, called G.M. global, I believe was designed for fossils such as myself.
> All you do is enter the carline (ie Cruze) and every TSB written comes up after entering the mechanical concern.....(IE, bump, shudder while stopped in drive) That one starts out as: Customer may complain of a sensation as though the car was bumped in the rear while stopped or the engine felt like it surged.
> ...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had to find that recall or TBS, ha, have a short memory on that two step trunk relay. Printed it out and showed it to my dealer.

Guess they don't know the computer replaced paper. If they do get alerts, treat them as spam.


----------



## abhylash831 (Sep 13, 2013)

was it covered under the 100k power train warranty ?


----------



## kokodan (Oct 14, 2014)

Well I spoke too soon :sad010:After a week on the road the issue has reappeared with a vengeance
I'm giving up and looking into the California lemon law.
This is the last American car I'll ever own.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

kokodan said:


> Well I spoke too soon :sad010:After a week on the road the issue has reappeared with a vengeance
> I'm giving up and looking into the California lemon law.
> This is the last American car I'll ever own.


I'm really curious if you read the description of the TSB, specifically about shifting into manual mode. It seems they blame it on the neutral idle feature regarding the friction plates that they replace.

If you shift into manual mode while stopped and the issue is occuring, the TSB claims it should stop. I have a surge/bump at idle sometimes, but it does not go away when I shift into manual mode and it also occurs before the transmission hits 99F to enable neutral idle. My dealership said the TSB doesn't apply because it doesn't appear to be caused by the neutral idle.

My issue only occurs when the car is cold/warming up when the weather is colder. It doesn't happen in the summer nor does it happen once my transmission gets up to temp (140+). I really wish I could get it fixed, but it doesn't look like it's the same issue in the TSB.


----------



## dreworz5 (Oct 28, 2013)

I thought I just read on another thread that over filled transmission with to much fluid could cause something similar... I'm not an expert though.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

dreworz5 said:


> I thought I just read on another thread that over filled transmission with to much fluid could cause something similar... I'm not an expert though.


If it could, it would not be the cause of my issue. It has occurred since I got the car (no fluid changes) and continued through two drain and fills of the transmission (Both following factory procedure to fill and check fluid level). Eventually I'm going to change out the fluid for Havoline Dexron VI synthetic, perhaps that will improve the issue.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

Hmmm I have this same issue. I will have to try manual mode and see if that stops it and then maybe take it into the dealer.


----------

